# Virus auf Webserver



## kaeZe (12. Januar 2005)

Mein Webserver wurde von einem Online-Virus infiziert. Wenn ich eine PHP-Datei aufrufen möchte, erscheint immer:


> This site is defaced!
> NeverEverNoSanity WebWorm generation 14.


Was kann ich tun, um diesen Virus zu entfernen? Auch wenn ich die alten PHP-Dateien ersetze, kommt immer nur dieser Text.


----------



## MCIglo (12. Januar 2005)

http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=68388
http://www.kaspersky.com/de/news?id=156265786


----------



## kaeZe (12. Januar 2005)

Danke, aber dort steht nur was der Wurm bewirkt, nicht wie ich ihn entfernen kann. Bzw. das PhpBB upgraden, aber das nützt doch den anderen PHP-Dateien, die nicht zu PhpBB gehören nichts.


----------

